
EduSense: Practical Classroom Sensing at Scale - edusense
https://github.com/edusense/edusense
======
edusense
[https://www.edusense.io](https://www.edusense.io)

In this paper, we present the culmination of two years of research and
development on EduSense, a comprehensive sensing system that produces a
plethora of theoretically-motivated visual and audio features correlated with
effective instruction, which could feed professional development tools in much
the same way as a Fitbit sensor reports step count to an end user app.

